# Embroidery Stitches



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

since there seems to be interest in hand sewing lately, and a few have asked how to do the colonial knot stitch, I thought i would give you all a very good sight to bookmark for future use. 
I love this gals work and wish that she was closer to me so that I could take lessons from her. I can't believe the hummingbird embroidery that she is doing this year. It will knock your socks off.
Here is a link to that colonial knot stitch. she makes things look so easy.

http://www.needlenthread.com/2007/03/embroidery-stitch-video-tutorial-2.html


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Debbie, just watched the video - as she explains the "figure eight" in making the colonial knot I realized the French knot is really just a short bullion! No wonder they all go slinking off... 

I'm changing to colonial knot (which wasn't handed down to me or even used in those transfer sheets as far as I can see) - I embroider the hole patches on my chambray garden shirts and knot work is easy and sturdy. This one was a 2 inch corner tear - I just started growing a starfish with lazy-daisy and French knots and outlined with button-hole - you can see from the back how few stitches it really took to get a solid looking front.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you for posting! I am just getting interested into candlewicking and embroidery and crewel embroidery...


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I just love that verigated cotton floss - keep a few skeins in my mending kit, and sometimes cover up the blood spots (roses, they're worth it) with a few gnats, or let a bee buzz around. The classic crewel stuff is endlessly amazing.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

We camp alot in the fall- and at night we sit by the fire and read- with headlamps on LOL- I also will crochet sometimes- I am thinking this will be an awesome addition to my activities LOL- I can sit by the fire with a headlamp and embroider and do crewel and candlewicking


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks Debbie,

I never really embroidered. Her videos make it look possible, lol.

I think her videos are great and I have bookmarked them.
Great site.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Thanks for posting this. I had never heard of a colonial knot, and I am absolutely the worst at French knots (probably why I haven't done much embroidery since I was a kid). Sometimes I need to do a french knot in a cross-stitch project, now I'll just sub in a colonial one


----------

